# Hole stuffers



## canisteo (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend of mine has has what I call hole stuffers for his fish house. Basically it is a very durable balloon filled with air that he shoves down the hole when done fishing. It keeps the hole open and formed for days in between fishing. All you have to do is pull it out when you come back in the fish house 3 days later and no holes to drill. Any ideas where to find something like this.

Thanks and happy fishing.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Never heard of anything like that. Good idea though. He could probably turn you on to them though.
Good fishing,
Dan


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Mail order or do a search on ice fishing gear. I bought a couple for a friend at Reeds in Walker a couple years ago. He uses them in his permanent house all the time! Does pull them on occasion to allow the holes to freeze up before re drilling!


----------

